# "medic shears" different from bandage scissors?



## student2008 (Jul 20, 2008)

As an EMTB student (in NYC) this might be a stupid question, but hope folks here can clarify.

I've started getting a few pieces of my own equipment from online.  One of the main things that confuses me is what exactly are "bandage scissors" (and often mentioned are "Lister scissors," or "Lister bandage scissors") and then what exactly are Paramedic shears (or medic shears), and how to make sure I'm getting the correct one of each.

My confusion probably comes from not being quite sure how (or why) the scissors or shears are used in actual EMT situations.  I *assume* that bandage scissors are used for cutting/trimming bandages and related, perhaps used for clothing or other.  I *assume* that paramedic shears are probably for heavier materials only, or can multitask.  Unfortunately all these are really "assumptions" and I realize that getting a good answer on these would be good.  (Note:  I actually tried to ask the instructor one time about this, but he was busy and didn't give me a clear answer at the time; I think the program here doesn't try to push students to buy too much equipment on their own really which sort of confuses me at times.)

Related to this, I see that online many of the bandage scissors tend to come in 4 1/2", 5 1/2", or 7 1/4" lengths.  I have also seen some that are "gold plated" and I have no idea what relevance that has, as well as sheaths.  Usually the online prices for scissors and shears are from maybe $4 each to under $10 though sometimes I've seen prices of nearly $60 each (but maybe these were for bulk orders, I don't know).

Also this particular one I'm looking to get, a combination sheath with scissors.  Unfortunately I am confused if the these are really paramedic-style "shears" or "bandage scissors"
http://www.allheart.com/adc114c.html

Thanks!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of places and people tend to use the phrase bandage scissors to apply to all forms of the shears, which can cause quite a bit of confusion.

I've personally never had reason to use these but I use these all of the time.

Sheaths were a waste of time for me. There's always a set in our jump bag. I don't need any more stuff on my belt.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 20, 2008)

you only need one pair of scissors.







these are what 90% of people refer to as emt shears or medic shears or something similar. they will cut through anything you'll encounter like clothing seat belts etc. yes, they will cut a penny.

oh and just as a suggestion, i would chill out on the buying ems stuff until atleat you get your ticket. who knows, you could fail. or you could pass and after your first road shift decide you hate it. ive seen the most dedicated enthusiastic probie quit after their first "bad one". just food for thought...........


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2008)

*Ah, yes, "Tetrasnips" (OG name)*

Useful around the house if you have not been using medically. Should nt need to pay more than eight dollars, I've gotten them for four at hardware store, as long as they are stainlkess steel, serrated, plastic handled


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have an Advance Auto parts near you, you can go out and get these bab boys in orange for 2 bucks. i have a pair from them that i use. I will never lose them nor will they ever get stolen. Reason being, when i say orange...i mean Neon Orange. i have had them fall out in the field and went back and spotted them from across the parking lot. Had them for three years and they are still as sharp as the day i bought them.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 20, 2008)

tell you what, i got a whole box of these things from advance that i have been handing out around the hospital and to my agency. Send me a PM and i'll send you a set for free.


----------



## metivierm (Jul 29, 2008)

The bandage scissors actually have a rounded knob on the tip. Medic shears have the round knob but its only on one side of the blade


----------



## MikeRi24 (Jul 29, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> you only need one pair of scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got a pair strapped in my pants, those other smaller ones are useless: if its something that small, rip it with your fingers, and if its too big to do that you porb couldnt cut it with the smaller scissors anyway and need the trauma shears. I also keep a pair in my turnout gear at the firehall, and have found many uses for them there too.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 29, 2008)

I like the 7 1/2" trauma shears.  The 5" just don't do it for me.


----------

